
C-style for loops removed from Swift - yomritoyj
https://lists.swift.org/pipermail/swift-evolution-announce/2015-December/000001.html
======
alkonaut
Great to see a language choose better design through removing or replacing
features rather than just extending. Wish more languages would do this.

